# Gyms in Cairo



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi 

I am hoping to move out to Cairo shortly and I was wondering how much it would cost approximately to join a hotel gym so that I can also use the swimming pool at the weekends. I might live in Zamalek or Mohandiseen (although I appreciate the big hotels aren't in Mohandiseen). Does anyone have a rough idea of prices?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A fortune!!!


----------

